# BSOD caused by "ntoskrnl.exe"



## zzip7 (May 8, 2013)

I have been getting BSODs occasionally lately, they always seem to be caused by "ntoskrnl.exe". In the past I have been able to narrow it down to specific driver but I haven't been able to this time.
Any help would be appreciated!
BSOD Crash Dump and msinfo32 export are attached.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there only 1 .dmp file in the mini dump dir?

This one says unknown naming MS Onenote as the faulting program but it usually takes a series of dumps to isolate the actual cause.

There are a couple very old pre Win7 drivers on the system 
teamviewervpn.sys Thu Dec 13 04:22:09 *2007*
Update TeamViewer

tmp635D.tmp Sat Jul 26 09:29:37 *2008 *
Not sure may be tied to a game League of Legends?


```
**************************Tue May  7 21:11:01.121 2013 (UTC - 4:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\26343\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\050713-9515-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9200.16551.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130306-1502
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff803`6f275000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff803`6f541b00
Debug session time: Tue May  7 21:11:01.121 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 23:00:21.681
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................................................
............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................................................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 139, {3, fffff8801c36e0b0, fffff8801c36e008, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiFastFailDispatch+d0 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Unknown bugcheck code (139)
Unknown bugcheck description
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003
Arg2: fffff8801c36e0b0
Arg3: fffff8801c36e008
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139

PROCESS_NAME:  ONENOTE.EXE

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8036f2ce569 to fffff8036f2cf240

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`1c36dd88 fffff803`6f2ce569 : 00000000`00000139 00000000`00000003 fffff880`1c36e0b0 fffff880`1c36e008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`1c36dd90 fffff803`6f2ce890 : 00000000`00000000 fffff803`6f2c8f46 00000000`00000001 fffff901`00a9b980 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`1c36ded0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiFastFailDispatch+0xd0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiFastFailDispatch+d0
fffff803`6f2ce890 c644242000      mov     byte ptr [rsp+20h],0

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiFastFailDispatch+d0

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  513814ba

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x139_nt!KiFastFailDispatch+d0

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x139_nt!KiFastFailDispatch+d0

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2600
CurrentSpeed: 2594
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2708 bytes]

[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0001h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Socket - U3E1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              cdh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel(R) Corporation
  Processor ID                  a9060300fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz
  Processor Voltage             89h - 0.9V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     2600MHz
  Current Speed                 2600MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0003h
  L2 Cache Handle               0004h
  L3 Cache Handle               0005h
  Serial Number                     
  Asset Tag Number                  
  Part Number                   None
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0002h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Data
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0003h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            0c00h - 3072K
  Installed Size                0c00h - 3072K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Specification Reserved
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 0007h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              16777216KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      2
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0008h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  Samsung
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                  
  Part Number                   M471B5273DH0-CK0  
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0009h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 2
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  Samsung
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                  
  Part Number                   M471B5273DH0-CK0  
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 000ah]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0007h
  Partition Width               02
[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 000ch]
  Vendor                        LENOVO
  BIOS Version                  GCET93WW (2.53 )
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             04/10/2013
  BIOS ROM Size                 c00000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       49: - System Vendor Reserved
       52: - System Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           2
  BIOS Minor Revision           53
  EC Firmware Major Revision    1
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    11
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 000dh]
  Manufacturer                  LENOVO
  Product Name                  3434CTO
  Version                       ThinkPad X230 Tablet
  Serial Number                        
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     LENOVO_MT_3434
  Family                        ThinkPad X230 Tablet
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 000eh]
  Manufacturer                  LENOVO
  Product                       3434CTO
  Version                       Not Defined
  Serial Number                            
  Asset Tag                                  
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -410872120: - h
       -410872168: - 

  Location                      Not Available
  Chassis Handle                0000h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 000fh]
  Manufacturer                  LENOVO
  Chassis Type                  Notebook
  Version                       Not Available
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                                  
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         0
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0029h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Other [enabled]
  01: Description               IBM Embedded Security hardware
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 002ah]
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 002eh]
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00ee3000 fffff880`00f50000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Thu Sep 20 02:09:16 2012 (505AB30C)
fffff880`01197000 fffff880`011ae000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:25:57 2012 (5010AAB5)
fffff880`0434c000 fffff880`043de000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Nov 05 22:53:42 2012 (509889C6)
fffff880`02073000 fffff880`0208b000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Wed Jul 25 22:23:11 2012 (5010AA0F)
fffff880`01ff1000 fffff880`01ffb000   ApsHM64  ApsHM64.sys  Fri Aug 10 22:24:57 2012 (5025C279)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c27000   Apsx64   Apsx64.sys   Sat Jul 21 03:30:07 2012 (500A5A7F)
fffff960`00b8f000 fffff960`00bef000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04289000 fffff880`0429a000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:08 2012 (5010AB74)
fffff880`03f64000 fffff880`03f71000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:51 2012 (5010AB63)
fffff880`059ab000 fffff880`059b7000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Oct 11 01:19:58 2012 (507656FE)
fffff880`1ce00000 fffff880`1ce34000   bcbtums  bcbtums.sys  Tue Sep 25 12:09:37 2012 (5061D741)
fffff880`1a06e000 fffff880`1a072080   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:28:29 2012 (5010AB4D)
fffff880`03f5c000 fffff880`03f64000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:30:19 2012 (5010ABBB)
fffff880`00d15000 fffff880`00d1f000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Wed Jul 25 22:30:22 2012 (5010ABBE)
fffff880`187c9000 fffff880`187e9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:01 2012 (5010AB31)
fffff880`1d001000 fffff880`1d013000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Tue Jan 08 22:58:34 2013 (50ECEAEA)
fffff880`1cf9f000 fffff880`1cfd6000   BthLEEnum BthLEEnum.sys Wed Jul 25 22:25:02 2012 (5010AA7E)
fffff880`1d023000 fffff880`1d045000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:23:42 2012 (5010AA2E)
fffff880`1ce7a000 fffff880`1cf9f000   bthport  bthport.sys  Thu Feb 28 23:55:37 2013 (513034C9)
fffff880`1ce63000 fffff880`1ce7a000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Tue Jan 08 22:59:16 2013 (50ECEB14)
fffff880`1ce34000 fffff880`1ce63000   btwampfl btwampfl.sys Mon Jan 14 20:34:54 2013 (50F4B23E)
fffff880`1d0b0000 fffff880`1d10d000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Wed Dec 12 11:42:14 2012 (50C8B3E6)
fffff880`1d045000 fffff880`1d0b0000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Wed Dec 05 15:05:26 2012 (50BFA906)
fffff880`1d10d000 fffff880`1d11b000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Thu Jul 26 11:14:41 2012 (50115EE1)
fffff880`1d013000 fffff880`1d023000   btwpanfl btwpanfl.sys Mon Dec 31 16:42:33 2012 (50E206C9)
fffff880`1d11b000 fffff880`1d11ea00   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Wed Dec 05 15:06:20 2012 (50BFA93C)
fffff960`0094f000 fffff960`00985000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00d1f000 fffff880`00d9e000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Oct 11 01:17:18 2012 (5076565E)
fffff880`020f3000 fffff880`02147000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Feb 28 23:59:20 2013 (513035A8)
fffff880`00c81000 fffff880`00cdd000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:29:39 2012 (5010AB93)
fffff880`059a4000 fffff880`059aa400   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:29:20 2012 (5010AB80)
fffff880`00f5a000 fffff880`00fe6000   cng      cng.sys      Thu Oct 11 01:17:34 2012 (5076566E)
fffff880`020b7000 fffff880`020c6000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:03 2012 (5010AB33)
fffff880`19172000 fffff880`1917f000   condrv   condrv.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:30:08 2012 (5010ABB0)
fffff880`02147000 fffff880`0215b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Feb 02 02:26:00 2013 (510CBF88)
fffff880`03fe3000 fffff880`03ff7b00   ctxusbm  ctxusbm.sys  Fri Nov 30 11:09:56 2012 (50B8DA54)
fffff880`1a073000 fffff880`1a085000   dc3d     dc3d.sys     Wed May 18 04:07:24 2011 (4DD37E3C)
fffff880`021a9000 fffff880`021ca000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Wed Jul 25 22:26:53 2012 (5010AAED)
fffff880`03f2e000 fffff880`03f3f000   discache discache.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:23 2012 (5010AB47)
fffff880`01be4000 fffff880`01c00000   disk     disk.sys     Wed Jul 25 22:29:25 2012 (5010AB85)
fffff880`06cbd000 fffff880`06cdf000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Oct 11 01:18:59 2012 (507656C3)
fffff880`06d3e000 fffff880`06d4b000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:58 2012 (5010ABA6)
fffff880`06d4b000 fffff880`06d5f000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Thu Sep 20 02:09:30 2012 (505AB31A)
fffff880`03c3f000 fffff880`03f0a000   dump_iaStorA dump_iaStorA.sys Mon Feb 04 15:59:16 2013 (51102124)
fffff880`040c3000 fffff880`0422a000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Jan 08 22:59:24 2013 (50ECEB1C)
fffff880`0423b000 fffff880`04289000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jan 08 22:58:58 2013 (50ECEB02)
fffff880`03a5d000 fffff880`03acd000   e1c63x64 e1c63x64.sys Mon Nov 26 14:40:36 2012 (50B3C5B4)
fffff880`04c10000 fffff880`04c47000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Wed Jul 25 22:30:23 2012 (5010ABBF)
fffff880`0147a000 fffff880`0148e000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:02 2012 (5010AB32)
fffff880`0141a000 fffff880`0147a000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:30:09 2012 (5010ABB1)
fffff880`01abe000 fffff880`01ac8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:30:08 2012 (5010ABB0)
fffff880`01f26000 fffff880`01f9c000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Thu Sep 20 02:08:15 2012 (505AB2CF)
fffff880`01ea3000 fffff880`01f0b000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Feb 28 23:55:54 2013 (513034DA)
fffff803`6f209000 fffff803`6f275000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Oct 23 23:03:21 2012 (50875A79)
fffff880`18937000 fffff880`18948000   hcmon    hcmon.sys    Thu Oct 11 20:15:27 2012 (5077611F)
fffff880`03b5e000 fffff880`03b74000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu Sep 20 02:08:43 2012 (505AB2EB)
fffff880`06ce5000 fffff880`06d3e000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Tue Jan 08 22:59:46 2013 (50ECEB32)
fffff880`04bd0000 fffff880`04be3000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Mon Jul 02 18:14:58 2012 (4FF21D62)
fffff880`04053000 fffff880`0406e000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Feb 02 02:25:26 2013 (510CBF66)
fffff880`175e6000 fffff880`175ee000   hidkmdf  hidkmdf.sys  Wed Aug 24 15:48:10 2011 (4E55557A)
fffff880`0406e000 fffff880`04076000   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Jul 25 22:30:15 2012 (5010ABB7)
fffff880`186e3000 fffff880`187bf000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Nov 05 22:54:06 2012 (509889DE)
fffff880`058d7000 fffff880`058f7000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:50 2012 (5010AB62)
fffff880`014d3000 fffff880`0179e000   iaStorA  iaStorA.sys  Mon Feb 04 15:59:16 2013 (51102124)
fffff880`059cc000 fffff880`059da000   ibmpmdrv ibmpmdrv.sys Tue Dec 04 22:01:38 2012 (50BEB912)
fffff880`04625000 fffff880`04b401a0   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Wed Dec 12 19:42:26 2012 (50C92472)
fffff880`00de0000 fffff880`00dfc000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Nov 05 22:55:02 2012 (50988A16)
fffff880`05448000 fffff880`05454000   iwdbus   iwdbus.sys   Mon Jul 23 16:19:17 2012 (500DB1C5)
fffff880`04cd2000 fffff880`04ce1000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:47 2012 (5010AB5F)
fffff880`04cc5000 fffff880`04cd2000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:49 2012 (5010AB61)
fffff803`6e1fe000 fffff803`6e207000   kd       kd.dll       Wed Jul 25 22:30:34 2012 (5010ABCA)
fffff880`020c6000 fffff880`020d1000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:27:41 2012 (5010AB1D)
fffff880`03bad000 fffff880`03bfc000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Feb 02 02:25:50 2013 (510CBF7E)
fffff880`01a92000 fffff880`01aad000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Sep 20 02:09:16 2012 (505AB30C)
fffff880`0186f000 fffff880`0189e000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Oct 11 01:16:46 2012 (5076563E)
fffff880`06cdf000 fffff880`06ce4380   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:28:58 2012 (5010AB6A)
fffff880`17a66000 fffff880`17a7a000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:24:02 2012 (5010AA42)
fffff880`059b7000 fffff880`059c3000   LnvHIDHW LnvHIDHW.sys Mon Jul 30 03:11:29 2012 (501633A1)
fffff880`17bad000 fffff880`17bd5000   luafv    luafv.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:29:13 2012 (5010AB79)
fffff880`00c22000 fffff880`00c81000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Wed Jul 25 22:30:12 2012 (5010ABB4)
fffff880`1d1a5000 fffff880`1d1b3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Feb 28 23:56:18 2013 (513034F2)
fffff880`0596d000 fffff880`0597c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:47 2012 (5010AB5F)
fffff880`17b8f000 fffff880`17b9b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Mar 01 21:15:53 2013 (513160D9)
fffff880`00d9e000 fffff880`00db8000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:33 2012 (5010AB8D)
fffff880`187e9000 fffff880`18800000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Oct 11 01:15:15 2012 (507655E3)
fffff880`19186000 fffff880`191af000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:02 2012 (5010AABA)
fffff880`18600000 fffff880`18663000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 05 17:29:08 2013 (511187B4)
fffff880`18663000 fffff880`186ae000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Jul 25 22:23:06 2012 (5010AA0A)
fffff880`188fc000 fffff880`18937000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 05 17:28:36 2013 (51118794)
fffff880`042ac000 fffff880`042b8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:30:24 2012 (5010ABC0)
fffff880`059c3000 fffff880`059cc000   mshidkmdf mshidkmdf.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:24 2012 (5010AB84)
fffff880`00ff1000 fffff880`00ffb000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:02 2012 (5010AB32)
fffff880`1a085000 fffff880`1a09c000   mslldp   mslldp.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:23:53 2012 (5010AA39)
fffff880`01062000 fffff880`010c5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:28:37 2012 (5010AB55)
fffff880`03f22000 fffff880`03f2e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:19 2012 (5010AB7F)
fffff880`17ba3000 fffff880`17bad000   MTConfig MTConfig.sys Wed Jul 25 22:26:11 2012 (5010AAC3)
fffff880`01bc1000 fffff880`01bd8000   mup      mup.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:30:00 2012 (5010ABA8)
fffff880`01ac8000 fffff880`01bc1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Feb 02 02:23:49 2013 (510CBF05)
fffff880`02000000 fffff880`0200c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Thu Sep 20 02:09:19 2012 (505AB30F)
fffff880`06869000 fffff880`0687d000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:26:21 2012 (5010AACD)
fffff880`0200c000 fffff880`0203b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:13 2012 (5010AA11)
fffff880`03a36000 fffff880`03a4a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Thu Sep 20 02:08:11 2012 (505AB2CB)
fffff880`18961000 fffff880`1897d000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:23:41 2012 (5010AA2D)
fffff880`04040000 fffff880`04050000   netbios  netbios.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:28:19 2012 (5010AB43)
fffff880`042f4000 fffff880`0434c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:24:26 2012 (5010AA5A)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0186f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Oct 11 01:16:20 2012 (50765624)
fffff880`0545a000 fffff880`058ca000   NETwew00 NETwew00.sys Thu Nov 22 16:16:57 2012 (50AE9649)
fffff880`0429a000 fffff880`042ac000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:30:26 2012 (5010ABC2)
fffff880`043ec000 fffff880`043f8000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Wed Jul 25 22:27:33 2012 (5010AB15)
fffff880`043de000 fffff880`043ec000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Wed Jul 25 22:25:00 2012 (5010AA7C)
fffff803`6f275000 fffff803`6f9c1000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Mar 06 23:16:58 2013 (513814BA)
fffff880`018af000 fffff880`01a92000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Feb 02 02:25:09 2013 (510CBF55)
fffff880`03f53000 fffff880`03f5c000   Null     Null.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:30:16 2012 (5010ABB8)
fffff880`17a7a000 fffff880`17ae8000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:25:11 2012 (5010AA87)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0402a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:23:05 2012 (5010AA09)
fffff880`00e61000 fffff880`00e7b000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jan 08 23:01:42 2013 (50ECEBA6)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e3d000   pci      pci.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:27:43 2012 (5010AB1F)
fffff880`01aad000 fffff880`01abe000   pcw      pcw.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:28:44 2012 (5010AB5C)
fffff880`00e4a000 fffff880`00e61000   pdc      pdc.sys      Thu Feb 28 23:58:34 2013 (5130357A)
fffff880`18800000 fffff880`188cb000   peauth   peauth.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:24:24 2012 (5010AA58)
fffff880`06c72000 fffff880`06cbd000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Oct 11 01:16:51 2012 (50765643)
fffff880`00d00000 fffff880`00d15000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Jul 26 00:53:53 2012 (5010CD61)
fffff880`05421000 fffff880`05446000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:16 2012 (5010AA14)
fffff880`03b93000 fffff880`03bad000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Wed Jul 25 22:24:55 2012 (5010AA77)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05421000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:13 2012 (5010AA11)
fffff880`02055000 fffff880`02073000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:59 2012 (5010AA3F)
fffff880`03f71000 fffff880`03fe3000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:25:57 2012 (5010AAB5)
fffff880`059f3000 fffff880`059fe000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:19 2012 (5010AB43)
fffff880`19141000 fffff880`19172000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:25:18 2012 (5010AA8E)
fffff880`19136000 fffff880`19141000   rdpvideominiport rdpvideominiport.sys Fri Oct 12 01:48:28 2012 (5077AF2C)
fffff880`01c27000 fffff880`01c62000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:34 2012 (5010AB52)
fffff880`1cfd6000 fffff880`1d001000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Thu Feb 28 23:56:33 2013 (51303501)
fffff880`03b74000 fffff880`03b93000   risdxc64 risdxc64.sys Fri Sep 21 00:35:19 2012 (505BEE87)
fffff880`06d6d000 fffff880`06d85000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:24:06 2012 (5010AA46)
fffff880`06889000 fffff880`06c71d80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 21 06:32:01 2012 (503363A1)
fffff880`188cb000 fffff880`188d6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`059da000 fffff880`059e9000   Smb_driver_Intel Smb_driver_Intel.sys Thu Oct 18 00:57:56 2012 (507F8C54)
fffff880`17bd5000 fffff880`17bdc000   smihlp   smihlp.sys   Mon May 30 12:21:37 2011 (4DE3C411)
fffff880`00e7b000 fffff880`00ec4000   spaceport spaceport.sys Fri Mar 01 21:27:23 2013 (5131638B)
fffff880`190a9000 fffff880`19136000   srv      srv.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:25:28 2012 (5010AA98)
fffff880`19008000 fffff880`190a9000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Feb 05 17:31:09 2013 (5111882D)
fffff880`1897d000 fffff880`189c1000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Feb 05 17:28:48 2013 (511187A0)
fffff880`0179e000 fffff880`017f3000   storport storport.sys Thu Feb 28 23:58:51 2013 (5130358B)
fffff880`05446000 fffff880`05447480   swenum   swenum.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:53 2012 (5010AB65)
fffff880`058f7000 fffff880`0596d000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Oct 18 00:56:11 2012 (507F8BEB)
fffff880`0203b000 fffff880`02048000   tap0901  tap0901.sys  Thu Nov 24 13:50:27 2011 (4ECE91F3)
fffff880`01c6b000 fffff880`01ea3000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Feb 28 23:57:45 2013 (51303549)
fffff880`189c1000 fffff880`189d3000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Jul 25 22:23:13 2012 (5010AA11)
fffff880`042da000 fffff880`042e8000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Wed Jul 25 22:27:59 2012 (5010AB2F)
fffff880`042b8000 fffff880`042da000   tdx      tdx.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:24:58 2012 (5010AA7A)
fffff880`02048000 fffff880`02055000   teamviewervpn teamviewervpn.sys Thu Dec 13 04:22:09 2007 (4760F9C1)
fffff880`00cdd000 fffff880`00d00000   tm       tm.sys       Wed Jul 25 22:29:01 2012 (5010AB6D)
fffff880`1917f000 fffff880`19186000   tmp635D  tmp635D.tmp  Sat Jul 26 09:29:37 2008 (488B26C1)
fffff880`0597c000 fffff880`059a4000   tpm      tpm.sys      Thu Feb 28 23:56:34 2013 (51303502)
fffff880`040b4000 fffff880`040bc000   Tppwr64v Tppwr64v.sys Tue Sep 04 00:28:58 2012 (5045838A)
fffff880`02168000 fffff880`021a9000   truecrypt truecrypt.sys Tue Feb 07 04:09:36 2012 (4F30EA50)
fffff960`00760000 fffff960`00769000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0208b000 fffff880`020b7000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:23:04 2012 (5010AA08)
fffff880`04b98000 fffff880`04bd0000   ucx01000 ucx01000.sys Thu Sep 20 02:07:54 2012 (505AB2BA)
fffff880`020d1000 fffff880`020e3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:27:39 2012 (5010AB1B)
fffff880`04cec000 fffff880`04cfd000   usb3Hub  usb3Hub.sys  Wed Sep 26 07:04:00 2012 (5062E120)
fffff880`1d11f000 fffff880`1d142000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:27:06 2012 (5010AAFA)
fffff880`03f3f000 fffff880`03f4a000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Sep 20 02:10:20 2012 (505AB34C)
fffff880`03acd000 fffff880`03ae3000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Sep 20 02:09:27 2012 (505AB317)
fffff880`04c47000 fffff880`04cc5000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Feb 02 02:25:14 2013 (510CBF5A)
fffff880`04cfd000 fffff880`04d70000   UsbHub3  UsbHub3.sys  Sat Feb 02 02:23:36 2013 (510CBEF8)
fffff880`03ae3000 fffff880`03b5e000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Sep 20 02:09:39 2012 (505AB323)
fffff880`1d142000 fffff880`1d175580   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Thu Sep 20 02:07:45 2012 (505AB2B1)
fffff880`04b41000 fffff880`04b98000   USBXHCI  USBXHCI.SYS  Fri Mar 01 21:16:03 2013 (513160E3)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c3f000   VBoxDrv  VBoxDrv.sys  Wed Dec 19 08:48:25 2012 (50D1C5A9)
fffff880`00db8000 fffff880`00de0000   VBoxNetFlt VBoxNetFlt.sys Wed Dec 19 08:47:16 2012 (50D1C564)
fffff880`04090000 fffff880`040b4000   VBoxUSBMon VBoxUSBMon.sys Wed Dec 19 08:47:17 2012 (50D1C565)
fffff880`00e3d000 fffff880`00e4a000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Wed Jul 25 22:27:29 2012 (5010AB11)
fffff880`011b9000 fffff880`011d2000   vmci     vmci.sys     Mon Apr 30 21:14:27 2012 (4F9F38F3)
fffff880`04ce1000 fffff880`04cec000   VMkbd    VMkbd.sys    Tue Feb 26 04:28:37 2013 (512C8045)
fffff880`17a5c000 fffff880`17a66000   VMNET    VMNET.SYS    Sun Jul 08 03:58:34 2012 (4FF93DAA)
fffff880`17a4b000 fffff880`17a5c000   vmnetbridge vmnetbridge.sys Sun Jul 08 03:59:19 2012 (4FF93DD7)
fffff880`189d3000 fffff880`189dd000   vmnetuserif vmnetuserif.sys Tue Feb 26 03:56:15 2013 (512C78AF)
fffff880`18948000 fffff880`18961000   vmx86    vmx86.sys    Tue Feb 26 05:18:21 2013 (512C8BED)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00edc000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:29:22 2012 (5010AB82)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01060000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:29:59 2012 (5010ABA7)
fffff880`01f9c000 fffff880`01ff1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:30:26 2012 (5010ABC2)
fffff880`011d2000 fffff880`011e7000   vsock    vsock.sys    Tue Aug 21 17:10:15 2012 (5033F937)
fffff880`058ca000 fffff880`058d7000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Wed Jul 25 22:27:54 2012 (5010AB2A)
fffff880`0402a000 fffff880`04040000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Wed Jul 25 22:26:39 2012 (5010AADF)
fffff880`187bf000 fffff880`187c9000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:26:39 2012 (5010AADF)
fffff880`17422000 fffff880`1743b000   wachidrouter wachidrouter.sys Wed Sep 26 14:01:54 2012 (50634312)
fffff880`17b9b000 fffff880`17ba3000   wacomrouterfilter wacomrouterfilter.sys Tue Sep 18 12:37:31 2012 (5058A34B)
fffff880`04076000 fffff880`04090000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Thu Sep 20 02:05:51 2012 (505AB23F)
fffff880`0422a000 fffff880`0423b000   watchdog watchdog.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:05 2012 (5010AB71)
fffff880`010c5000 fffff880`01187000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jan 08 22:59:00 2013 (50ECEB04)
fffff880`0148e000 fffff880`014c7000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Fri Jan 25 02:56:28 2013 (51023AAC)
fffff880`01187000 fffff880`01197000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff880`01f0b000 fffff880`01f26000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:58 2012 (5010AA3E)
fffff960`0007b000 fffff960`0046c000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Mar 19 18:19:02 2013 (5148E456)
fffff880`17a00000 fffff880`17a15000   WinUSB   WinUSB.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:38 2012 (5010AADE)
fffff880`059e9000 fffff880`059f3000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:29:53 2012 (5010ABA1)
fffff880`00f50000 fffff880`00f5a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:30:04 2012 (5010ABAC)
fffff880`011ae000 fffff880`011b9000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:07 2012 (5010AB73)
fffff880`042e8000 fffff880`042f4000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Thu Sep 20 02:09:50 2012 (505AB32E)
fffff880`04050000 fffff880`04052880   wstbtndb wstbtndb.sys Wed Jul 29 03:29:28 2009 (4A6FFA58)
fffff880`17bdc000 fffff880`17bf5000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:45 2012 (5010AAE5)
fffff880`17a15000 fffff880`17a4b000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:06 2012 (5010AABE)
fffff880`021ca000 fffff880`021fe000   XHCIPort XHCIPort.sys Wed Sep 26 07:04:01 2012 (5062E121)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06846000 fffff880`06869000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00023000
fffff880`17b5b000 fffff880`17b8f000   usbvideo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00034000
fffff880`1d1d2000 fffff880`1d1dd000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`1d1b3000 fffff880`1d1d2000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001F000
fffff880`189dd000 fffff880`189ef000   BthEnum.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00012000
fffff880`1743b000 fffff880`17560000   bthport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00125000
fffff880`191e3000 fffff880`191fa000   BTHUSB.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00017000
fffff880`186ae000 fffff880`186dd000   btwampfl.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002F000
fffff880`191af000 fffff880`191e3000   bcbtums.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00034000
fffff880`17ae8000 fffff880`17b1f000   BthLEEnum.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00037000
fffff880`17b1f000 fffff880`17b4a000   rfcomm.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
fffff880`188d6000 fffff880`188f8000   bthpan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00022000
fffff880`189ef000 fffff880`189ff000   btwpanfl.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff880`06d85000 fffff880`06de2000   btwaudio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0005D000
fffff880`17560000 fffff880`175cb000   btwavdt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0006B000
fffff880`17b4a000 fffff880`17b58000   btwl2cap.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`191fa000 fffff880`191fe000   btwrchid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00004000
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0141a000   EhStorClass.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001A000
fffff880`1a0eb000 fffff880`1a0f8000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`1cec6000 fffff880`1d191000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  002CB000
fffff880`1d191000 fffff880`1d1a5000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`1c5c6000 fffff880`1c5d4000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`1a0de000 fffff880`1a0eb000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`1c2e7000 fffff880`1c5b2000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  002CB000
fffff880`1c5b2000 fffff880`1c5c6000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`1d122000 fffff880`1d130000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`1a0d1000 fffff880`1a0de000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`1ce43000 fffff880`1d10e000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  002CB000
fffff880`1d10e000 fffff880`1d122000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`1d173000 fffff880`1d181000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`1a0c4000 fffff880`1a0d1000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`1ce94000 fffff880`1d15f000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  002CB000
fffff880`1d15f000 fffff880`1d173000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`1a0b6000 fffff880`1a0c4000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06831000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`1a09c000 fffff880`1a0a9000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`1a060000 fffff880`1a06e000   NCREMOTEPCI.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`19ee3000 fffff880`1a060000   atinavrr.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0017D000
fffff880`06d5f000 fffff880`06d6d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`1a0a9000 fffff880`1a0b6000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`1a478000 fffff880`1a743000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  002CB000
fffff880`1a743000 fffff880`1a757000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`188d6000 fffff880`188e8000   BthEnum.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00012000
fffff880`1743b000 fffff880`17560000   bthport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00125000
fffff880`189dd000 fffff880`189f4000   BTHUSB.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00017000
fffff880`186ae000 fffff880`186dd000   btwampfl.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002F000
fffff880`191af000 fffff880`191e3000   bcbtums.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00034000
fffff880`17ae8000 fffff880`17b1f000   BthLEEnum.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00037000
fffff880`17b1f000 fffff880`17b4a000   rfcomm.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
fffff880`17400000 fffff880`17422000   bthpan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00022000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



   --- E O J ---   2013 May 08 17:22:11 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2013 May 08 17:22:11 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2013 May 08 17:22:11 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------

